# is this fibro or cfs



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Some of you may know me from the ibs board but i had some questions i wanted to ask here. i've been through about 7 doctors (gastros included) and no diagnosis yet except severe ibs. I've had tons of tests. lately tho i'm so tired. i work full time and i come dragging home and go to bed from 7:30 to 9:30. i hurt all over and sometimes even gripping a doorknob hurts. i have tmj, stomach problems, aches and pains and feel like i'm 100. my boss (yep, i'm in texas too paige, fort worth), is totally nonsympathetic with the "what's wrong with you now syndrome". he calls me at 7 in the evening and once even 3 in the morning when he couldn't figure out what to do at an airport to change tickets!!!! i don't answer the phone when I'm off. when i get back nothing has been done and the mail hasn't even been opened. of course, i'm the only secretary and heaven forbid that some of the big people around here have to answer phones or open mail. i've only got 32 months to retirement. right now the stress is killing me. but i'm so tired. i feel nauseous and don't sleep well. any suggestions??


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

I also am wondering if I have FM. I am 34 years old, diagnosed with TMJ, arthritis in knee and tendonitis in entire right arm, just in the last year. I can truly say that I am in some sort of pain everyday, on top of dealing with the IBS. I have had great success using Paxil for the IBS, and my attacks are very rare, usually brought on by eating what I know I shouldn't, but the other pains are making me miserable. My doctor tested me for Lupus and rheumatoid arthritis, and both tests came back negative, but nothing has been mentioned about FM.I really hate having complaints every day, and maybe I am looking for a diagnosis so I can atleast have a name for my problem instead of just saying this hurts, that hurts, etc.Thanks for your input on this.Terri


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm right there with ya guys. I feel your pain. I too am in pain everyday, these past 2 days have been h*ll on earth - I had to go out of town for the day Sunday. Left town about 5:30 AM and got back about 8:30 or 9:00 PM. Monday I was sick as a dog. Everything hurt, and I ran a low grade fever. Today, no fever, and a little less sore, but still exhausted. I'm going to a neurologist Thursday afternoon, and I'm hoping for some answers. If I learn anything that seems it will be useful, I sure will share it. You have my sympathies!!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Genny & Terrig and welcome to the fm board. Everytime I see a new name on this board, my heart just aches because I know what you are going through. I'm glad that you are here to seek support, but I wish none of us had to go through this. Genny it sounds like you are under a lot of stress with your job. The stress cannot be helping your health and it doesn't sound like your boss is very sympathetic. Terrig, I know that you are frustrated, because I was when I was first diagnosed with fm. I had it for 5 years before I got the official diagnoses. I think I would be honest with your doctor and tell him that you cannot keep on functioning feeling this way. See if he/she can refer you to a rheumatologist. You can tell him that you've been doing research on your own and you think that you might have fm and would like to have it checked out. That is what I did. The first doctor didn't want to refer me, so I went to another doctor. I find taking a warm bath before bedtime really helps my body relax. I also take meds to help me sleep, but I'm not sure if you want to go that route. I know that there pain meds out there too, but the secret is finding out what works best for you. I also had to change my lifestyle. Which at times can be difficult. You've probably read this one before, but it is very important - pace yourselves. Take time for a break. I remember a doctor once told me - "whatever your doing, remember to take a break before you feel fatigued", if you don't it will be too late then. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. I can lend a shoulder to cry on and an ear to listen.


----------

